# Trust Fund For Capt Francis



## tomahawk6 (13 Jul 2007)

http://www.hfxnews.ca/index.cfm?sid=44450&sc=89

Fund to help soldier's survivors  

The Daily News

A trust fund in the name of Capt. Jefferson Clifford Francis for his son Ry Logan is being set up at Scotiabank in the memory of the airborne artillery officer from Canadian Forces Base Shilo, who died while serving in Afghanistan on July 4.

The 36-year-old died when his light armored vehicle was destroyed by a large land mine. He is survived by his wife, Sylvie Secours, and eight-month-old son, Ry Logan Secours-Francis.

Contributions to the trust fund can be made at any Scotiabank branch.


----------



## observor 69 (15 Jul 2007)

CAPTAIN JEFFERSON CLIFFORD FRANCIS 
O n 0 4 J u l y 2007 , Ca p t a in Jefferson Clifford Francis, 36, died while serving with the Canadian Forces in Afghanistan when his armored vehicle was destroyed by a large land mine. He will be greatly missed by his wife Sylvie Secours, son Ry Logan Secours-Francis (8 months); mother Marion Murray, father Russ Francis, sister Mica Francis and brotherin-law Aaron MacDonald; aunts Marilyn Murray and husband Mike Williams of Cambridge Narrows NB; Melanie Murray and sons Damian and Gabriel of Kelowna, BC; great-aunts Pearl Charman and Florence Waugh of Wallace and Malagash NS; grandfather Herbert Francis, aunt Peggy Francis, uncles Butch, Rocky and David Francis of Chilliwack, BC and many cousins; mother and father-inlaw Diane and Gaetan Secours and brother-in-law Marc and nephew Dakota of Ottawa. Jeff obtained a Bachelor of Arts in Mass Communication, a Masters of Arts in Canadian Studies, and was pursuing a PhD at Carleton University when he was drawn to the Army in 2001. He was a serious student of world and military history, pop culture, philosophy and art history. Jeff loved participating in sports and physical challenges, especially the Army Mountain Man Competition and martial arts, Jujitsu and Grappling. Jeff loved his wife, son and family preferring to spend vacations with them in the Maritimes. Jeff had many military and civilian friends across Canada who will also miss him. His deep humanitarian beliefs inspired his commitment to provide the security needed to improve the lives of the people of Afghanistan. A trust fund in the name of Ry Logan SecoursFrancis is being established with Scotiabank and contributions can be made at any Scotiabank Branch. Jeff was an Airborne Artillery Officer with 1RCHA based at CFB Shilo. A private funeral with family and close friends is planned. 

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/servlet/story/Deaths.20070714.93109324/BDAStory/BDA/


----------

